# Paco Collars- Not Just for the Big Dogs



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Being a chihuahua owner, it's hard to find collars in such small sizes, so I wanted to share this review.

I posted this up on my blog and figured I'd post it up here as well 


20110927-DSC_3775-2 by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr

Owning five dogs, we have accumulated quite a bit of collars over the past six years. Despite amassing a collection of about 20 leather collars between the chihuahuas, I had never been able to find "the" collar. The one that would be dragged through whatever life throws at my dogs, yet still survive (while looking even better with age!). Most commercial collars have a relatively short lifespan. Yeah, maybe it will last your dog's life, but will it still look good?

Paco Collars specializes in handmade, custom leather goods for both pets and their people. The company is located in Berkeley, California, and was founded by dog lover Ana Poe. Unable to find an appropriate leather collar for her dog Paco, she began to create her own line of fashionable leather collars. 

Paco Collars are custom made per your specifications. There are many (almost too many!) designs and styles to choose from. From celtic designs to beautiful sparkly swirls, there is a collar design out there for every pooch (and cat- they have more than a handful of cat collars with safety releases!). And if you can't find the design that's perfect for your dog, they do custom work as well. 

Being a Chihuahua owner, it's hard to find nice leather collars. There isn't a lack of selection at Paco Collars. Not only do they have small dog specific collars, any of the cat collars can be turned into dog collars (which both Emma and Rylie wear due to their small size!).

Yeah, they're expensive... but the craftsmanship is wonderful. Their collars come with a lifetime of free repair. If something breaks, Paco Collars will repair or replace your product. When your pet passes away, you can mail their collar to Paco Collars and they will turn it into a memorial bracelet for you to wear. 

Don't have any pets? They make everything from belts to bracelets, and even flasks. 

Be sure to visit them at Custom Leather Dog Collars - Paco Collars 

And because no post is complete without showing off my dogs in their GORGEOUS collars, here are some pictures!

Chloe in her Xdog Mini:


20060105-DSC_4127 by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr

Rylie sporting The Cricket:


20060105-DSC_4145 by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr

Tucker wearing The Patrick Deluxe:


20060105-DSC_4177 by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr

Rory in his Pandora Deluxe:


Every good dog deserves a Paco collar! by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr

And little Emma in her tiny 3/8" wide Le Cheat (the collar at the top of the Paco pile at the top of this post since you can't really see it on her neck!)


20060105-DSC_4050 by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I love Paco Collars, I've been looking at them for awhile, I've been wanting one, but this close to christmas I'll have to wait.


----------



## Gizmo's mom (Aug 20, 2011)

Holy crap those are $$$. My kids don't even wear clothes that expensive. I'll stick with 10$ petco collars


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful collars! Thanks for the review and the great pics!


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ooooo they're gorgeous & I can definitely see the value in spending that much on something that will last rather than shelling out $15+ every couple of months.

They've got a supplier not far from me in oz too! 

Hmm I wonder what DH would say if Santa just happened to slip some under our tree...... Then again I could get another pup or that money too


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I LOVE these collars. I will be ordering one soon! Thanks so much for sharing your pictures of beautiful collars on beautiful pooches!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jessie, where do you get those cute hand stamped id tags? Etsy? They are super cute as well and go great with the collars. Love them.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

The tags are Fetching Tags- I LOVE them. They're super light weight as well so the "tiny" size works well with chihuahuas.

Her website is Fetching Tags Online Store

Here's a picture of all of mine together:


Fetching Tags <3 by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr


----------

